# How to throttle body alignment



## th31nfamous (Mar 2, 2008)

Can we do it on 2.5 engine??

Did it on my mk4 1.8T and the car was running like a charm after i did this, just wondering if i can do it on my mk5 2.5L thanks !


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeap.
vag com


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Believe there is a DIY in the Vag section


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Or if you have apr software you can do the throttle body adaptation sequence with it! Another win for apr

Not to say that any other chip company is inferior!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> Or if you have apr software you can do the throttle body adaptation sequence with it! Another win for apr
> 
> Not to say that any other chip company is inferior!


:thumbup: this reminds me I need to do this, its been a while.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You won't be disappointed!
I'm sure you already know that


mikebbugn said:


> :thumbup: this reminds me I need to do this, its been a while.


----------

